# Covering Letter For SouthAfrica Critical Skill Visa



## chsatish1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi Friends

Can Someone please share the sample covering letter/Motivational for South Africa Critical Skill Visa, Iam inch closer to submit documents at VFS

please do the needful.

Satish


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

chsatish1 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can Someone please share the sample covering letter/Motivational for South Africa Critical Skill Visa, Iam inch closer to submit documents at VFS
> 
> ...


Not required for Temporary Permit but for PR.


----------

